# Does "Self-Defense" have a hyphen?



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 31, 2006)

I am about to reorder some more cards, and I was wondering, is it "self defense" or "self-defense"?  I have seen it both ways on the internet.
Which way would everyone here print it on their site and business cards?

AoG


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 31, 2006)

I have always hypenated it.  For searce engines, both index the same.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 31, 2006)

http://m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?va=self-defense


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 31, 2006)

Look the word up in websters. If it doesn't exist, you need an hyphen.
Sean


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> I have always hypenated it


 
Ditto!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2006)

Same-here!


----------



## charyuop (Oct 31, 2006)

On my Webster it is hyphened.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 31, 2006)

We spell it self defence!


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 31, 2006)

I think it's kind of like e-mail vs email, in that it depends on who you talk to.


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> We spell it self defence!


 
Ya beat me to it Tez3..I wanted to say it..Waaahhh!!! Ok, I'm done...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> We spell it self defence!




Yes I have seen the English spell it Defence.  Although in the USA there is a hyphen and it is spelt with a 'S' in particular with a Self-Defense club or I practice Self-Defense.  But that is what makes us great as humans we always adapt and seem to find a way.


----------



## still learning (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello, When on the streets..say I know self-defense with the hyphen?...reply NO english?    ...then it is OK to Use (self defense) here!

It is not how you say it...it is the way you use it!    Just having fun...Aloha


----------

